# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safe Plates, Badges & Escutcheons >  Safe and some safe plates

## Locky

Got some pictures of some of the plates I have up in our shop and the safe we use in the office. Don't know how healthy this is :? 
Noel
ps.Oldlock, I will remind Dave about your Christmas gift next time I see him.

----------

